# CREER UN CURSEUR SOUS MAC



## louis776 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de créer ses PROPRES curseurs de souris sous Mac et non pas installer des modèles que l'on peut telecharger sur intenet une fois que l'on a pris des logiciels comme "Mighty Mouse".

Quel logiciel faut-il utiliser ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)

louis776 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de créer ses PROPRES curseurs de souris sous Mac et non pas installer des modèles que l'on peut telecharger sur intenet une fois que l'on a pris des logiciels comme "Mighty Mouse".
> 
> ...



T'es sous quel système ? ATTENTION Mighty Mouse bug sous Leopard et Snow Leopard.

Sinon tu vas là


----------



## louis776 (1 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> T'es sous quel système ? ATTENTION Mighty Mouse bug sous Leopard et Snow Leopard.
> 
> Sinon tu vas là



j'ai 10.4 (tiger)


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)

louis776 a dit:


> j'ai 10.4 (tiger)



Ben pas de blem alors !


----------



## louis776 (1 Mars 2010)

En fait, je cherche à les créer !

Non pas à les prendre sur internet : je les aient déjà ...


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est possible, mais je sais plus comment on fait.


----------



## louis776 (2 Mars 2010)

merci tout de même d'avoir essayé  !

Si quelqu'un a la réponse ........


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2010)

De tête, parce que c'est vieux, tu peux le faire avec Mighty Mouse directement, tu créés tes images et tu les positionne dans les cases du logiciel mais n'ayant pas Tiger sous la main je peux plus vérifier.


----------



## louis776 (2 Mars 2010)

Donc, la question à présent est :

comment créer des image avec transparence (format .tiff ou .cur)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Photoshop . ?


----------

